# My first attempt at PS



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

*Some stuff I made*

Thanks for all this tips on the board these are some pics I've made in the last few days


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

come admire my new found skills people!! comment!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

This one looks great, the rest are kinda meh.

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can comment in detail.


----------

